
Intra-Process Memory Protection for Applications on ARM and X86 [pdf] - twr
http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~sergey/elfbac/bh16-elfbac-slides.pdf
======
twr
Whitepaper: [http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~sergey/elfbac/bh16-elfbac-
white...](http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~sergey/elfbac/bh16-elfbac-
whitepaper.pdf)

